# PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)



## Ceyy (14. Oktober 2011)

*PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

Guten tag 

Ich habe folgendes Problem, mein Rechner ist neu (läuft jetzt 3-4 Tage paar Stunden am Tag zum zocken)

ich habe ebend 4 Stunden heroes of newerth gezockt dann beendet, danach starte ich World of Tanks (beides keine ansprechenden Spiele) fängt mein PC aufeinmal an zu brummen/knarzen es hört sich an wie ein altes Modem wenn man sich einwählt oder bei einen Wasserkocher wenn der läuft.

Das tritt immer auf wenn ich Spiele starte oder i-etwas aufwändigeres kommt, ich gehe davon aus das von der CPU/Mainboard kommt das Geräusch tritt immer auf wenn die kleinen lampen am Mainboard blinken über der CPU.

Hier mein System:

MB: MSI Z68A-GD65
CPU: Intel i7 2600 - Box kein OC
GPU: Asus GTX 570 DirectCUII
Netzteil: Flowerpower iwas , 700W
RAM: Corsair 16gb


Woran kann der Spaß liegen? habe bei Google leider nichts gefunden.

lg


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

während des betriebs mal reingucken, kann auch der cpu fan sein wenn der nicht ordnungsgemäß installiert wurde oder aber auch anderes. Welchen CPU kühler werwendest du denn? Check mal ob alle Schrauben fest sitzen. Können auch Kabel sein die vom Fan reingesogen werden und dann schleifen, iwas in der richtung wird es wohl sein.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

das denke ich auch.
da wird nen Lüfter oder so durch die hohen Drehgeschwindigkeiten vibrieren oder irgendwas schleift da


----------



## Ceyy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

ist der boxed kühler, nein - da ist nichts alles fest.

Es kommt ja auch nur vor wenn die CPU arbeitet!


----------



## hazmat (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

Naja, wenn die CPU arbeitet, wird der Lüfter hoch gedreht.
Aber wenn es win mechanisches Geräusch ist, kommen ja nur bewegliche Teile in Frage.

Tausch ihn, dann wirst du es wissen. 
Ist auch eine gute Gelegenheit den Boxed mal gegen was vernünftiges zu tauschen...


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

bist du dir ganz sicher dass es an der CPU liegt und nicht an der Grafikkarte?
Grafikkarte könntest du mal mit FurMark testen, da wird die CPU  nämlich nicht belastet.
oder per MSI Afterburner einfach den Lüfter ochdrehen.


vielleicht mal den Speaker abgesteckt, nicht dass der spinnt.

ist jetzt ziemlich schwer abzuschätzen da solche Geräusche eigentlich nur mechanische Bauteile auslösen.
Es sei denn Spulenfiepen, aber das würde sich definitiv anders anhören und habe auch noch nie gehört dass es beim MB auftaucht.......


----------



## Ceyy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

Ne es liegt unmittelbar im Bereich um der CPU, schon gehört.

http://217.110.237.70/Z68/MSI_Z68A-GD65_B3_2D.jpg

rechts wo OC genie II steht, daunter sind die LEDs und wenn die Leuchten/flackern dann tritt das Geräusch auf, und die Lampen zeigen das arbeiten der CPU an.

In dem berreich ist das Geräusch, ich hab auch google Posts gelesen wo gesagt wurde das es von iwelchen Spulen kommt aber ka.


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

ok, dann werdens wohl Kondensatoren oder Spulen oder Spannungswandler sein.

wenn du die Spannung von der CPU mal reduzierst, müsste es eig leiser/weniger werden, wenns wirklich daran liegen sollte.


----------



## Ceyy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

ka wie das geht, ist es schädlich oder kann ich es einfach lassen?


----------



## >ExX< (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC macht komische Geräusche (CPU)*

schädlich ist es nicht, aber nervt halt.
wenn die Spulen z.B. nicht richtig eingegossen sind, oder sich das Epoxyd oder der Kleber gelöst haben, dann kann sowas vorkommen.
Aber passieren dürfte nichts denke ich.


----------

